# Advise on Audi A3 bodykit



## jason_ (Aug 5, 2013)

Hello guys 

I'm new to the forum so please excuse me if I've posted this in the wrong section. 

I'm on a mission to make my otherwise very incapable (performance wise) Audi A3 look more sporty and I've seen some sweet body kits online, but was hoping I could get some professional advice. 

I'm kind of torn between two sets. The first seller is based in Germany and takes a month to delivery, but provides a full body kit, including front and rear bumpers, and side skirts for £500. Here's a link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-A3-8...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item4d0c55f3b4 

Does anybody have experience with similar after-market body kits as I'm not sure what the quality would be like. Also, do you think I would have to purchase facelift bonnet and facelift headlights to be able to fit that front bumper? The seller said that's not necessary but I wanted to double check. And I know that the kit would have to be painted, but do you think they're fairly easy to fit (DIY)? 

The second option I am looking at would also set me back about £500 but the sellers are based in the UK which is obviously more convenient, but it would mean I would have to buy all the parts individually: 
- http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150643116276?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2648 
- http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150642257123?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2648 
- http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200901764621?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2648 
Additionally, the first two items aren't the full front and rear bumpers but just lip extensions. I'm not sure how they would look in comparison to the german kit but I'm hoping for some opinions from you guys  

And there's also this beautiful bit of kit, but unfortunately it's not within my budget http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-RS3-...ts=Car+Make:Audi|Model:A3&hash=item27d51d5220 

This is my car in its current state. It's very boring, I know but there's some potential there. 









Thank you in advance for your help! 

Jason


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

i get that rs3 kif if it was real haha


----------



## jason_ (Aug 5, 2013)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> i get that rs3 kif if it was real haha


 Ahaha, so would I if I had the money for it  unfortunately the price of a real rs3 kit would be higher than the value of my car..


----------



## jason_ (Aug 5, 2013)

No opinions?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Based on the mods you've made to your car you might like the JMS Body Kit


----------



## jason_ (Aug 5, 2013)

ceese said:


> Based on the mods you've made to your car you might like the JMS Body Kit
> 
> image
> image
> image


 Thanks for your reply, ceese 

JMS one does look great, I'll look up some prices online 

As for the german one I mentioned earlier, do you reckon the grill is included? And if it isn't, will it fit around the current one? I email the seller about it too but haven't heard back yet. 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330919441332 

Cheers


----------



## 20thGTIMAN (Feb 2, 2012)

Why not just get the vortex kit?


----------



## jason_ (Aug 5, 2013)

20thGTIMAN said:


> Why not just get the vortex kit?


 Just googled it, don't think that aesthetically speaking it's as good as the german one. Obviously I'm not competent so I can't comment on the quality, so do you think it's vital to choose a reputable brand over looks?


----------



## jason_ (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## TOYPAJ (Sep 30, 2012)

jason_ said:


>


 That is so ricey :banghead:


----------

